# Great Timeshare vacation for adults in the Wisconsin Area



## Jwerking (May 3, 2009)

Hi Midwest Tuggers:

My daughter lives in Milwaukee and has decided to get married in late Aug 2010.  Thinking about making it into my 2 to 3-week summer vacation.  Any suggestions on nice timeshare vacations in WI or the surrounding states?

The Wisc Dells has alot of timeshares - but seems to be too oriented to kids - I don't need waterparks - been there and done it with my kids yrs ago .  I guess I am looking perhaps for a lake type vacation where one can enjoy boating, swimming, and just enjoying the beauty of the area.  Some adult sightseeing options would be nice - more outside oriented ones. 

Aren't the finger lakes in upper Michigan suppose to be awesome?  HOw able Minnesota?

How about going over to Canada - how far of a drive to places like toronto or ottawa?

Chicago would be fun - but no timeshares there.

BTW, what is the closest timeshare to Milwaukee?  I don't think there is anything close - but thought I would ask. 

Thanks all:

JOyce


----------



## CharlesS (May 4, 2009)

Jwerking said:


> BTW, what is the closest timeshare to Milwaukee?


I would think that Olympia Vacation Owners (RCI #0743)
Oconomowoc,  WI  53066, or Fox Hills Resort (RCI #1245)
Mishicot,  WI  54228 would be the closest RCI resorts to Milwaukee.  Both resorts are close to Interstates that would take you directly to Milwaukee.

There are some 30 RCI resorts in Wisconsin but I don't know which ones would meet all your requirements.

Charles


----------



## ronandjoan (May 4, 2009)

Hi Joyce
Well, I can again talk up Telemark again - up in Cable WI.  (I have so many times before - is everyone tired of it?)  they have many weddings there!  Gorgeous lodge lobby (huge fireplace) and nicely done meeting rooms for banquets, etc. Hotel rooms in lodge (with balconies) are not so great but they are at least available for non-timesharing people (and let;s face it, not expensive!)  ....but the timeshare villas are wonderful!! and there are 4 units right on the lake (unfortunately a 9 mile drive from the lodge) - but they are fabulous.  Rent fishing boats on the lake.

Pools in the lodge - both indoor and outdoor.  
Indoor Swimming Pool, Whirlpool, & Saunas 
129 Lodge Rooms and 64 Condos & Suites 
Restaurant, Bar & Grill and Lounge , restaurant is very good!  and they cater the wedding meals which are very good too!

There are lots of northwoods activities in the area, Hayward is 17 miles away with famous spots, Bayfield and Apostle Islands are an hour away.

This is our very favorite timeshare out of all  the ones we have been at and we llike to spend many weeks there during the summer or fall - we own 3 and then there are bonus weeks for owners at 3 weeks availability.
http://www.telemarkresort.com/

PM me more for  info and pictures, 

http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=238689238/a=22435551_22435551/t_=22435551


----------



## ronandjoan (May 4, 2009)

Joyce
here's another link that tells about the wedding opportunities there.  Tells about many activities in area


http://www.explorewisconsin.com/TelemarkResort/


----------



## Jwerking (May 7, 2009)

Hi Joan:

Thank you for the suggestion and Link.  I will take a look and appreciate your reply.  It has been a long time since I did a summer vacation stateside - LOL - too many places to go with timeshare worldwide. 

Joyce


----------



## SherryS (May 7, 2009)

Last summer our youngest son was married in Appleton, Wisconsin.  We took a car ferry across Lake Michigan (available from Muskegon, MI to Milwaukee or Ludington, MI to Manitowoc, WI).  Our return trip was through northern Wisconsin and Michigan's U.P. (no Finger Lakes in Michigan...I think that's in N.Y.).  There are some timeshares in both northern Wisconsin and in Michigan's northern lower penninsula that might appeal to you.  Pictured Rocks area in Michigan's U.P. was a nice day stop.  Beaches are lovely along Lake Michigan in the U.P. and northern lower Michigan.  Enjoy!


----------

